# How far do you travel to your school? and How long?



## still learning (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello, I always believe it is best to train near home?  because you do not want to spend time in traffic,gas, and having  an extra long day.  Most people will show up if the distance wasn't far too.

How far do you travel and how many hours or  minutes does it takes you?

We live across the street from the elementary school  about 1/2 block a way were we train in the cafeteria.  Driving time is about a minute?  We have alot of equitment to take. (In case you wanted to know why we use the car?). 

A friend in LA, use to train with his cousin, who move 2 hours away, he tried attend classes regularly...but that didn.t last long.  Too far. 

Anyone wants to visit our class here?  ....2000 miles  or so from California...Aloha (not sure how long by car?)


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 28, 2006)

It is only 5 minutes but then again, I own the school and I made sure it was close to my house.
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 28, 2006)

I wholeheartedly agree with you that your school should be near.  My primary school is about a 20 minute drive, the one I've just started in addition is even closer, about 10 minutes.  It's very important that it be easily accesible, especially for people just starting.

Jeff


----------



## stickarts (Mar 28, 2006)

For myself, I think the most important thing is to find a school and instructor that best fits what you are looking for. The extra drive is worth it!
I have driven 5 hours to seminars that I wanted to attend and have flown across country to attend various camps!
My school is now 5 minutes from home though and I can't complain about that!! :0)


----------



## Tarot (Mar 28, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> For myself, I think the most important thing is to find a school and instructor that best fits what you are looking for. The extra drive is worth it!
> I have driven 5 hours to seminars that I wanted to attend and have flown across country to attend various camps!
> My school is now 5 minutes from home though and I can't complain about that!! :0)


I'm with Stickarts.  In an ideal world the perfect school would be right next door.  However that doesn't happen and sometimes you have to travel a bit to get what you want.  Which is a lesson I just learned myself.   My current school is about 18 miles away.  It takes me roughly 20minutes to get to.  Totally worth the drive though.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 28, 2006)

When I first started training in TSD, my teacher's school was five minutes away.  Now, I live about 150 miles away.  I only make it down about one weekend a month for training.  I'm lucky that he can devote the time to this outside of the class schedule.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree that the perfect school would be very close to my home...but it's not, will be 1 hour away for Xingyi was 45 minutes for Tai Chi and if I switch to a different Tai Chi teacher...well hours away..sad truth of living in a martial arts desert.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 28, 2006)

for years when I started studing Sikaran I had a 2 hour drive each way or about a 3 1/2  to 4 hour hich hick  which I did many many times


----------



## Kacey (Mar 28, 2006)

The class I teach is 3 miles from my house - about 10-15 minutes in heavy traffic... which is what I usually get, since class starts at 6:00 pm, smack in the middle of rush hour.

When I work out with my instructor, it depends on where we are.  His class is about 25 miles from me, 35 minutes in light traffic, 60+ in heavy traffic (up the freeway); if we work out at his house, it's about 15 miles, usually about 30 minutes.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 29, 2006)

my school is 5 minutes by car and a pleasant 20 minute bike ride from my house.  of course, i chose both my house and the location to make that so.

when training at a school that wasn't mine, i moved a total of 5 times.  i found that, until i had a job there, my attendance lowered when i lived farther away.  and i was one of the gung-ho ones.  

if at all possible, you should either live near your school or work near your school and take classes before heading home.


----------



## takezo (Mar 29, 2006)

About 125 miles round trip; three hours total travel time; twice a week.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 29, 2006)

takezo said:
			
		

> About 125 miles round trip; three hours total travel time; twice a week.


 

Wow! That's dedication!!


----------



## RoninPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

I drive an hour each way. At one time I was driving 1.5 hours to the same school. Gotta go where its good...


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2006)

Due to a job change, I'm living, working, and training in different subregions of New England.

45-60 minutes to work.
50-60 minutes to training.
30-45 minutes to get home.

Too much driving for me, but once I start working my regular work shift, I'll be working less during the week.  More time for training


----------



## Aqua4ever (Mar 29, 2006)

About seven minutes by car, I can walk it in around 20. Its perfect- especially when I'm coming and going many times a week
Aqua


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 29, 2006)

Right now my school is only a 10 minute drive from my house...after i move next week the school i want to go to will be about 45 min from my house. I could probably find a something closer but I want a GOOD school and am willing to drive for it.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 29, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Right now my school is only a 10 minute drive from my house...after i move next week the school i want to go to will be about 45 min from my house. I could probably find a something closer but I want a GOOD school and am willing to drive for it.


 
My first school was right down the block from my house, went there for 5 years!  The school I've been training at for the past 2 years is a 40 minute drive each way.  I train twice a week (sometimes more).  I too wanted a GOOD School, but I was also looking for a school teaching the EPAK curriculum.  It has definitely been worth the trip. 

Good Luck!

Peace!  

Donna


----------



## Eric Daniel (Mar 31, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, I always believe it is best to train near home? because you do not want to spend time in traffic,gas, and having an extra long day. Most people will show up if the distance wasn't far too.
> 
> How far do you travel and how many hours or minutes does it takes you?quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 31, 2006)

Currently, my school is exactly 1 mile from my home. I teach a class at the community center where I work.

In the past, I've traveled 25 miles from my home (one way) to train. I could take anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour & a half (Chicago traffic!) I did that 3-4 times a week for 5 years.

Other schools I've trained at were anywhere from 15-30 minutes from my house. I trained at each one for a number of years. 

I think that when someone just starts out, distance is (& should be) a factor. But if you've found something you love, distance doesn't seem to matter. That's what I've found for myself anyway.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 31, 2006)

For one class I attend, it takes one hour (total travel)- one day per week for 1.5 hours (sometimes it's a longer class).  The newer one I joined is only 10- 15 min. away, 2x's a week.  Of course, both travel times depends on traffic.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 31, 2006)

20miles roughly 25 - 30 minutes.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Mar 31, 2006)

Down the stairs to my basement.  I just started a school here and town and I have the room in my home....for now.

I used to travel 1-1/2 miles.  Then I travelled 8 miles to a better school, 15 minute drive.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Apr 1, 2006)

I travel about 18 miles and uit takes me about 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 2, 2006)

I travel 15 minutes one way to our school to teach and train.

I used to travel over an hour one way, to see my instructor in Balintawak for Privates. This is the only way he taught the art. 

If it is what you rally want you will do it or find a way.


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 2, 2006)

The places I train at are 5 minutes and 25 minutes away respectively by walking. I prefer to walk and view it as part of the training.


----------



## still learning (Apr 2, 2006)

Cirdan said:
			
		

> The places I train at are 5 minutes and 25 minutes away respectively by walking. I prefer to walk and view it as part of the training.


 
Those who can walk?  ....very lucky to enjoy this freedom....good to be near your training school!   .........Aloha


----------



## bydand (Apr 3, 2006)

Right now it is about a 20 minute drive to classes.  Less if the wife or kids are not with me and I drive the way I usually do %-}.


----------

